# Nightsearcher 50w Hid



## Jonnyg7lus (May 24, 2011)

Hello all just wondered what you all think to this

http://www.nightsearcher.co.uk/Products/tabid/55/agentType/View/PropertyID/25/Default.aspx

The cost seems good at £229

Here is a review

http://www.lightingcentre.com/panther-hid-high-intensity-discharge-technology-searchlight.html

Apologies if this has been reviewed previously 
Jon


----------



## 2100 (May 24, 2011)

Err bro....that light I have seen on China sites for about 1/5 the price.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (May 25, 2011)

Those panther lights are quite expensive for what they are but in the UK locally there are not many cheaper alternatives, as most of the stuff is made in china you can usually find a identical light for alot less money.


If you search ebay for:
"35w HID spotlight"
"50w HID spotlight"
You will find a few different lights that are much cheaper usually under £100 although i do not have any experience with those lights as with most of the stuff from china it can work out great value or have problems.
There is a tube type 35w flashlight and a 50w flashlight for around £100 i also did see a carry handle style 35w HID spolight but i am not sure how big and heavy it is.
In this link it shows the 50w tube light that others have bought from ebay and such.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?309842-First-HID-Recommendation&highlight=mozo

But also if you look on BatteryJunction which is a US site they sell a few great spotlights:
The N30 $179.95 (about £112) Plus shipping
http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html

The L35 $299.95 (about £185) Plus shipping, this has a lithium ion battery compared to the one above with greater runtime and a little bit lighter at 2.9lbs.
http://www.batteryjunction.com/titanium-l35.html

The Panther light would have greater output than those two above about 1700lumens and more but with the panther being 6.5lbs and those others at around 3lbs i think you would get tired of carrying a 6.5lbs for any length of time .

Also if you can find one a Mozo Ultralight is a L35/N30 clone for less money they were on ebay at times although i have not seen them on the UK ebay.
here is a review for the Mozo:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ltraLight-HID-Spotlight-Review&highlight=mozo

Hope that helps i am sure others will have some good suggestions too.


----------



## petersmith6 (May 27, 2011)

only problem with importing is that the UK goverment splaps you with a masive tax bill. and if it need to go back for repaires you get charged again when it comes back..


----------



## 2100 (May 27, 2011)

petersmith6 said:


> only problem with importing is that the UK goverment splaps you with a nive big tax bill. and if it need to go back for repaires you get charged again when it comes back..


 
There are quite a number of cheap HID lanterns around. Shipping excluded, it could be as low as 50 bucks for a 55W 6-incher.


----------



## 2100 (May 27, 2011)

Just interested to know, the UK customs levy a tax % from 0.1 pounds? Over here it starts from SGD400.


----------



## Jonnyg7lus (May 28, 2011)

I paid £25 tax on a £167 order for my foxfury pro.


----------



## mattheww50 (May 28, 2011)

Like most European Countries, the UK levies a Value Added Tax or VAT, which IIRC in the UK is 17.5% of the value. Obviously with a tax that high it pays to collect it at much lower levels of value. You can avoid the VAT on re-importation if you can show that the tax was already paid on the item. That usually requires that the item have a serial number, and the same serial number that went out, came back after repair. Even then the Tax will be levied on the value of the repair (if the repair was free, such as warranty, there will be VAT). 

The secondary issue is that as a matter of course, express companies such as DHL or Fedex, who handle their own imports, simply pay the tax and bill. You can argue about it later and may or may not be able to get the VAT back. If you are business, it isn't a big deal because any VAT you pay is credited against the VAT you owe on your own transactions.

In my experience about the only things that won't get charged VAT are what used to be call Small Packet Air Mail.
Because these parcels are small (up to 4 pounds), and cannot be insured, they are assumed to be of very limited value, so it isn't worth the time to examine the customs declaration and figure the tax.


----------



## 2100 (May 28, 2011)

mattheww50 said:


> The secondary issue is that as a matter of course, express companies such as DHL or Fedex, who handle their own imports, simply pay the tax and bill. You can argue about it later and may or may not be able to get the VAT back. If you are business, it isn't a big deal because any VAT you pay is credited against the VAT you owe on your own transactions.


 
Its the same here, just that it starts from SGD400 which is about 200 british pounds, and the tax is 7%. Couriers or EMS will pay for you first and you pay COD when the item is delivered. For the local postal service (eg post via USPS Priority), you have to go to the customs branch at the local postal HQ to pay. Luckily my country is small and the place is accessible via mass rapid transit trains, so not much issue....just do it during lunchtime.


----------



## magicmanchris (May 28, 2011)

I almost made the purchase, but found a modded clone on ebay from seller in austrailia that was 75W with and added LED strip of lights mounted on back side for long run basic illumination. This was such a nice light that I bought a second one for a spare. I know he still sells it there.


----------

